# How did your pet cope following you?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

More and more people are taking their pets with them when they move overseas. While the pet transport services available today are excellent, how did your pet cope with the move?


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

This is interesting for me as i am bringing my 2 beloved cats over i have heard the dope the cats on a long flight so they sleep ect, i do worry about my babies and about the food and water if they will have enough, there big eaters lol. Also the size of the cage my cats will go beserk locked up for 24 hours in a small cage. I am interested in this thread to see what others post.


----------



## azharpathan81 (May 24, 2013)

Hi 

Thanks for starting this thread. I have a dear fish, who I wish to take along from India to Australia. Any idea how difficult it is? Does Any company provide this service? Pls suggest.


----------



## Kangeroo (Aug 2, 2013)

O wow what a fantastic thread...im so unaware of this info but have been wondering also, my husband is in love with his cat in Pakistan! and i must admit adorable cat but yea what would the process be of bringing him here in australia and approx charges? Would he have to stay in qurantine? If so how long and can we see him during that process?


----------



## mahajja (Jul 26, 2013)

louiseb said:


> This is interesting for me as i am bringing my 2 beloved cats over i have heard the dope the cats on a long flight so they sleep ect, i do worry about my babies and about the food and water if they will have enough, there big eaters lol. Also the size of the cage my cats will go beserk locked up for 24 hours in a small cage. I am interested in this thread to see what others post.


haha oh louiseb, you made me smile a bit (they are big eaters)...seriously! But I do have faith in the animal carers at Dogtainers. It's clear the animals are their first priority to them. I'd trust them with my dog, They provide a trusted, reliable, and affordable pet transport services.


----------

